# Kayos is 12!!!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

:wub::wub::wub:

Kayos was 12 on Jan 20. I still remember seeing her baby pictures at the breeders. I remember her getting off the plane and jumping into my arms and my heart. She is still my number one girly! 

I joined this web forum when I was searching for a breeder for the future Kayos. So she and have been here for 12 years now. This board saw me through her total hip replacement and the heart ache of dealing with the agility dog that would never do agility. Many of you are still here too. 

Anyway --- Kayos is doing well for her age. She does get stiff in the off hip and elbow. She is allergic to NSAIDs so we do a lot of other stuff for pain management. In fact tomorrow she goes up to Tulsa for HA injections into her hip and elbow. She gets these about every 4 months and combined with Adequan, Dasaquin, Tramadol and Gabapentin keep her walking and chasing squirrels. Yes she can still race to the tree after a squirrel on most days.

We were off work on Monday so we took her errand running and to the pet store and out to Sonic for her burger and tater tots. After that she took a rest in the shade in her yard. It was near 70 and very pretty.





I have never gotten a GSD past 12 years and 2 months. We are hoping for at least 13 with her. 

Happy Birthday perfect girly. :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday Kayos. Wishing you both a great day and a awesome year. Kayos you are a beauty.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kayos! I wish you many more! Get those tree rats!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful doggie!:congratulations:

Enjoy the sunshine:sunburn: I know I'm jealous
:cake: Imagine this a giant b-day cake made of hamburger

K&H...look into NEM (natural eggshell membrane) in your arsenal - excellent fast acting glucosamine etc. supplement (also contains HA)....really works and claims of 7-10 days as opposed to 6+weeks with others


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 12th Birthday beautiful girl!!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Girl!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy 12th Birthday Kayos!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday kayos, 12 wow, she looks great!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Kayos!!!​*:wub: :birthday::wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy #12 Kayos!!!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kayos, big number 12! Glad you guys joined, you were such a help to me when I first got my girl. May you guys celebrate many more years together.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Woot! I mean Woof! Happy Birthday to your old guy.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! !


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kayos!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

It's your special day.
Happy Birthday, Kayos!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Kayos and may you have many more


----------

